# New Vizio won't connect via HDMI



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

We got a new TV, a Vizio M261VP, and are putting it in a location where we previously had a SD TV & receiver (kitchen). I ordered a receiver from DirecTV online, and was unable to get a connection using the HDMI cable. Just got "no signal" from either HDMI port. They sent a replacement receiver which we received today, a H21-200. Hooked it up and spent a long time on the phone with a protection plan CSR, and we were unable to get a signal via either HDMI port. We do get an HD picture & sound using component & composite cables. We have tried two separate HDMI cables, both are the cheap ones that came with the receivers.

Any ideas as to why this is happening? Obviously, the easiest thing to try next is another HDMI cable, which I will do (have to buy one), but I wanted to check here and see if anyone had any other thoughts that I haven't considered. Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds to me like the digital processing circuitry in your TV is burned out. I have a monitor that works with analog but wont work with digital inputs. Try plugging a known working HDMI device into your TV and make sure the TV works first.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Have you tried turning the receiver on first and then the TV and vice versa? That made a difference with my Dad's Vizio.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

The TV may be new but the firmware may need updating. Check with Vizio for updates.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like it is the TV. Do you have another television that you could hook it to to test it out?


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

You might try a new HDMI cable. I had a bad one.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

If you have or can borrow a dvd player with hdmi output, connect it and see if the hdmi port on the TV works.


----------

